# Indiegogo Quickstarters



## Knightfall (Jun 9, 2022)

It gives me a server error when I follow the link.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 9, 2022)

Knightfall said:


> It gives me a server error when I follow the link.



Of _course_ IndieGoGo went down as soon as we posted this. Why would it not? 

I think it’s back now.


----------

